
Principles of a Pluralist Commonwealth - jtr1
https://thenextsystem.org/principles
======
jtr1
From the introduction: "The approach and model outlined here—the Pluralist
Commonwealth—offers a trajectory and pattern for wide-ranging institutional
change towards real democracy over the long haul, guided by a transformative
vision beyond both corporate capitalism and traditional state socialism."

